# Halloween night mystery plan for this year



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello everyone! My name is Mark, I'm new to the forum . 

2 years ago I began a kind of tradition. I prepare a kind of quest for the halloween night. There's a story and people need to go search for some items and solve a mystery.

The first year, my friend received a letter from a serial killer who killed 5 people in the area the year before. He wanted us to find all the five heads before midnight so we could find his identity. We had 5 suspects and everybody needed to choose one. Then each person had to go outside alone to find a head with a map of the field (we were at a farm with a big land surrounded by woods). It was pretty scary for people to go outside alone . So when everyone brought the heads inside, they had a put their hands in the brain to find a rock with a letter on it and together it made the name of the killer. The one who guessed right won a bunch of candies.

Last year I prepared something even cooler but it flopped because we were not enough people so I decided to do it this year.

So this year the story is: After the death of a great aunt living far away, we inherited an old wooden chest. But after we opened it some paranormal activity began to happen. There is a letter in the chest telling the story of my great aunt. She and her sister summoned a demonic entity when they were young and it took many lives including theirs. The only way to stop it is to find the necklace of her sister, but the thing is that it's buried in her grave. But nobody know where her grave is. So we have to find it. There will be a few maps of the village in the chest so we will need to separate into pairs to go to each place before the demon finds us. There will be small chests places strategically placed in some dark and scary places in the village. In each ones there will be a transluscent map and when all of them will be put on top of each others it will show where the grave is. It's gonna be in the woods. We're all gonna go there and dig to find the necklace and destroy it to cancel the powers of the demon and make it go away. 

Do you think it's a good quest? Do any of you have some suggestions? If you want to you can take this story and use it for your own halloween night too .


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I want to come to your parties! I love quests and yours sound shivery fun!

When my daughter was in about 2nd grade she had a party and one of the games was- I put shaving cream on blown up balloons and they had to shave them. Of course it was really the beginning of a scavenger hunt because one of the balloons had a clue that fell out when the balloon popped and they were off on a hunt. It involved finding a map and digging up treasure. Then finding the key to open the chest. Ah the good old days.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats sounds like a great idea! I would love to go to a party like this!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

That sounds like fun. Typically/on average, how old are the guests?
It's easy to go too complicated with younger kids. Their attention span isn't that great to start with, and the fact that they will be excited and wired on sugar and or caffeine only makes it worse.
Let me know if you need (and want) help with your "ancient" maps.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I'm thinking that if there was a way to make the necklace glow, giving the effect of some kind of power. Then that might add to the suspense when you find the necklace. In order to destroy it's power you must then of course destroy the glowing piece on the necklace. This in turn releases all the spirits contained inside the necklace, and of course your aunts as well. 

Just an idea......


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Troll Wizard said:


> I'm thinking that if there was a way to make the necklace glow, giving the effect of some kind of power. Then that might add to the suspense when you find the necklace. In order to destroy it's power you must then of course destroy the glowing piece on the necklace. This in turn releases all the spirits contained inside the necklace, and of course your aunts as well.
> 
> Just an idea......


Great Idea! Unfortunately the necklace and squeleton are buried since last year loll.

Fontgeek, actually we're all in our twenties. I guess we're kind of horror nerds .


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

There are true glow in the dark paints, so you can paint and "charge" your necklace shortly before you hide it. That would allow it to glow. Having it in dark or dimly lit area would also help promote the effect.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

That's such a great idea! Thanks


----------



## Alyson K (Aug 2, 2013)

What fun ideas! I especially loved the idea of everyone having to go out by themselves to find a head. 

I would love to go to a party like this. I might have to borrow some of your ideas for my own parties.


----------



## Maarkb (Jul 26, 2013)

Alyson K said:


> What fun ideas! I especially loved the idea of everyone having to go out by themselves to find a head.
> 
> I would love to go to a party like this. I might have to borrow some of your ideas for my own parties.


Make sure to get everyone scarred for life :cheesyvil:


----------

